# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Windows не удалось загрузить локально сохраняемый профиль.

## Татьяна Бежар

При включении компьютера система выдает вот такое сообщение может кто знает что можно сделать?
*"Windows не удалось загрузить локально сохраняемый профиль. Возможные причины этой ошибки - недостаточные права безопасности или поврежденный локальный профиль. Если проблема не устраняется, обратитесь к системному администратору. 

ПОДРОБНО - Неустранимый сбой операции ввода/вывода, запущенной из реестра. Не удалось выполнить чтение, запись или запись буфера для одного из файлов, содержащих образ системного реестра."*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Strange

Попробуйте сделать следующее:
Пуск - Выполнить.
В появившемся окошке ввести команду (или скопировать отсюда следующую строчку):
chkdsk c: /f
(при условии, что система у Вас стоит на диске С :Smiley:  и нажать Ok. Откроется текстовое окно с предупреждением, что в данный момент проверка не может быть проведена и предложит провести проверку после перезагрузки. Согласитесь (нажмите "y" латиницей), окошко закроется. После перезагрузитесь, запустится проверка, дождитесь её окончания и посмотрите, появится ли опять ошибка.

----------


## pig

Активный пользователь, я так понимаю, один? Тогда так:
- перезагрузиться в безопасный режим
- там обнаружите пользователя Администратор - войдите под его именем
- позвать редактор реестра и с его помощью подгрузить дополнительным кустом файл NTUSER.DAT повредившегося пользователя
- с вероятностью четыре девятки система скажет, что файл повреждён, предложит его починить и успешно починит
- если да - можно этот дополнительный куст выгружать и возвращаться к обычной жизни
- если нет (в смысле, не сможет восстановить) - придётся поспасать все важные данные из профиля (Мои документы, Рабочий стол, Избранное, личный раздел главного меню, содержимое панели быстрого запуска, настройки программ из Application Data), а сам профиль удалить, он при входе будет создан заново с настройками по умолчанию и без данных, вот тут всё спасённое и пригодится

----------


## Татьяна Бежар

Всем спасибо, все востановилось и загрузилось! Я то думала, что все уже потеряно!

Только почему-то теперь CD дисковод включается через раз, то он есть, то его нет. В чем может быть причина?

----------


## pig

Эмуляторы дисков стоят какие-нибудь? Алкоголь, Демон...

----------


## Татьяна Бежар

> Эмуляторы дисков стоят какие-нибудь? Алкоголь, Демон...


Это что значит?

----------


## XP user

> Это что значит?


Перевод: У вас есть программы для создания виртуальных дисков типа Alcohol120%, Daemon Tools, или другие?

Paul

----------


## Татьяна Бежар

Нет, таких программ у меня нет!

----------


## CaHek_kch

Почти тоже самое, но в конце немного подругому пишет!
"Windows не удалось загрузить локально сохраняемый профиль. Возможные причины этой ошибки - недостаточные права безопасности или поврежденный локальный профиль. Если проблема не устраняется, обратитесь к системному администратору.
ПОДРОБНО-ошибка при выполнении операции со страницей.

после выдает еще одно окно!

Не удалось найти ваш локальный профиль, вход в систему выполнен с временным профилем. Любыеизменения профиля будут потерены при выходе!

Подскажите как исправить, пожалуйста!

----------

